# Help Pic wanted



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a pic of the Kirstina Anne ( GY ? ) gill netter Iwas on her early 80,s Steve Coombe skipper Dave Coombe Mate. Thanks guys.


----------



## martin johns (Apr 4, 2006)

Your best bet Glenn, is to PM Steve Farrow or Ian Potterton. One of them is sure to have a picture.


----------

